# ANA Turncoat Kills German Soldiers



## tomahawk6 (20 Jun 2011)

This is an account of the attack on unsuspecting German troops as they replaced worn track on their Marder IFV's. CPL Wilhelm's alertness saved lices that tragic day.



> Nine Seconds
> 
> Sayed Afzal killed three German soldiers while wearing the uniform of an Afghan soldier. He had lived together with them in the "OP North" outpost and they had trusted him.
> 
> ...


----------

